

Geeky Tattoos - ozh
http://www.geekytattoos.com/

======
oneeyedpigeon
I don't have any tattoos, but I sure have an admiration for a lot that I see
in the wild. However, am I alone in cringing over literally every single
tattoo in this collection? Not (primarily) because of subject matter, but
execution. Particularly the brightly coloured ones, but also the plain black -
they look just _so_ amateurish and poorly done.

